# cactus call



## Final Strut

A while back ripjack13 (Marc) sent me a cactus puck that he had gotten and wanted a turkey call done. It was interesting material to work with and I think it came out prety good. Here it is. It is slate over a maple sound board. The pic really doesn't do any justice to the colors in this blank.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justturnin

I love seeing these casts turned. That Cholla gives such a unique look. Did you have any issues? I know finishing can be a bit time consuming because of the small voids but I love this stuff. You did a fantastic job polishing her up. What kind of finish is on there?


----------



## Twig Man

Awesome job


----------



## davduckman2010

beutifull strut  duck


----------



## ripjack13

OMG OMG OMG




:irishjig:


I am speechless. Scott...that looks incredible....

**edit.
I am showin it off already....

http://www.mossbergowners.com/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=5117&p=65688#p65688


----------



## DKMD

Very nice! I like that color combo!


----------



## bearmanric

Sweet work on that call. Rick


----------



## Final Strut

justturnin said:


> I love seeing these casts turned. That Cholla gives such a unique look. Did you have any issues? I know finishing can be a bit time consuming because of the small voids but I love this stuff. You did a fantastic job polishing her up. What kind of finish is on there?



Chris the only issue I had with it was the fact that that cactus likes to eat tools. I have had some carbide mini lathe tool tips laying in my shop for over a year and I was forced to break down and make the tool to put them in. Other than that it turned great. The little voids were very minimal. Like I said the pic does no justice to the color in that call. I cast in poly resin but I may just have to break down and try some alumalite.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Super Nice work... Almost too nice to take into the woods !
Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

davduckman2010 said:


> beutifull strut  duck



Yours are the next ones out the door Dave.


----------



## Final Strut

Thanks for all the kind words guys. I have seen M Yingling crankin these babies out and I have yet to see one of Chris' blanks that I don't like. I am really glad that Marc contacted me to do this for him. 

Oh, It has a CA finish on it.


----------



## ripjack13

I just got my call in the mail today! It sounds great! I can get so many different tones out of it. I am very, very happy with it. Kudos to Scott at Final Strut Game Calls for doing a quality job!

http://i.Rule #2/4uXorl.jpg
http://i.Rule #2/lOsBsl.jpg
http://i.Rule #2/BTkdfl.jpg
http://i.Rule #2/QeD2xl.jpg
http://i.Rule #2/YUecol.jpg
http://i.Rule #2/SrspOl.jpg
http://i.Rule #2/2Ma5Xl.jpg
http://i.Rule #2/oBPEpl.jpg

He also made a striker for it as well. The two of them are a match made in Turkey heaven.
I've been playin around with it for the last 2 hours....I can't stop!!!

I'd also like to thank shadetree_1 and justturnin for supplying a great looking blank!



Scott, thank you so very much for making this. I could not be any happier with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

So I'm out in the field lookin for gobblers. Haven't seen any yet, nor heard a one, but my call sounds awesome!!!!


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> So I'm out in the field lookin for gobblers. Haven't seen any yet, nor heard a one, but my call sounds awesome!!!!



Cool. This may be WBers first field report. If you bag one let us know pronto. Real time hunting reports oh yah! 


I have my 590A1 right beside me but I'm not in the field.


----------



## Final Strut

I am glad you are happy with it Marc. I know I was quite pleased with the way it came out. Make sure to post up pics when it brings one to the barrel


----------



## ripjack13

Just checking in on ya. Hows the calls coming along? I am really enjoying mine. I had the chance to call in 4 this past weekend with mine, and then the local farmer decided to dump a load of manure at 730am and that was all she wrote. Did not see or hear anymore the rest of the day.

http://i.Rule #2/mJFyKmKl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/6xv0VVBl.jpg
^^50 yards away...

http://i.Rule #2/E7n5ASml.jpg
my view....


----------



## Vector

Great call. I love the look of this setup.

Vince


----------



## ripjack13

http://i.Rule #2/E8FpYoUl.jpg

I finally brought one in. It was pouring out all morning. I could hear them, but the rain kept em at a distance, or under cover/roosting, Rain finally stopped at 11:30. At 11:45 four toms wandered over the hill. I was just about to pick up my decoy! So I sat back down against the big ol pine and made a few yelps. They made their way over to the deke and 3 started to check it out. I lined one of the bigger ones up in my sight and when he stuck his head out to let out a gobble, BOOM! The Mighty 835 brought him down.
23lbs. 1" spurs. 8" beard. Not bad.... The call couldn't keep them away. They loved hearing it. I think "we" talked for about 2 hours before the 3 amigo's showed up. I brought this guy in from a fairly decent distance in the woods. I could just barely make out his gobble. But it kept getting closer and closer...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123

Great Call and a nice bird. Is that kool or what. Congrats.

Ray


----------



## Kevin

Rip, I'm having trouble IDing that blunderbus. Is it an 835?


----------



## ripjack13

Yep...that'd be my mighty mossberg 835. My favorite one out of all that I have.


----------



## Final Strut

Awesome Marc. That is a nice bird all the way around. When you are ready for a sister to that call you just let me know.


----------



## ripjack13

Will do. Not sure what color I want go with though....Was thinkin about a few colors.
red.
gold n blue.
Blaze orange.

Can you combine 2 colors without them mixing into one color? Like a swirl?


----------



## Final Strut

It is kind of tough control the poor to get a real good swirl because of the way it flows into the cactus. You do still get some swirling going on it is just not at prominent as it would be if you to do just a solid resin blank. 

I love working with reds and blues but I would stay away from red, blue, or white for safety reasons on a turkey call.



ripjack13 said:


> Will do. Not sure what color I want go with though....Was thinkin about a few colors.
> red.
> gold n blue.
> Blaze orange.
> 
> Can you combine 2 colors without them mixing into one color? Like a swirl?


----------



## ripjack13

Right. I forgot about that for colors. I was headed in the Mossberg logo colors.

I have no idea how you make the casting. But...would it be possible to pour some of one color in, maybe on one side, let it dry. then top it off with a second color? (All I can think of as a visual is the ying yang symbol)


----------



## Final Strut

The wheels are turnin. I would be willing to give it a shot. Once we find a place to live and I get this move out of the way I will get my hands on some bigger cholla because what I have on hand is only about 2"-2.5" in diameter and I would need something more like 3.5". Then I could do a couple of test pours and figure something out. I have a couple of ideas in mind that just might work.



ripjack13 said:


> Right. I forgot about that for colors. I was headed in the Mossberg logo colors.
> 
> I have no idea how you make the casting. But...would it be possible to pour some of one color in, maybe on one side, let it dry. then top it off with a second color? (All I can think of as a visual is the ying yang symbol)


----------



## ripjack13

Ah. Right on. There no hurry. Whatsoever....


----------



## Patrude

Final Strut said:


> A while back ripjack13 (Marc) sent me a cactus puck that he had gotten and wanted a turkey call done. It was interesting material to work with and I think it came out prety good. Here it is. It is slate over a maple sound board. The pic really doesn't do any justice to the colors in this blank.



 nicely done. I would just want to keep it and show it off. Great job


----------



## ripjack13

I show it off quite often. Just before Turkey season, I'll keep it in my truck in case I hear a gobble at work. I'll have a chat with em in the morning before I head into work.

One guy even left a note on my truck window asking what it was made out of!!


----------



## Final Strut

Hey Marc, I just caught this reply. Be very careful leaving that call in your truck. To much heat from the sun can cause a lot of movement and cracked surfaces and tone boards that let loose. Just make sure it doesn't get left in the direct sun light.



ripjack13 said:


> I show it off quite often. Just before Turkey season, I'll keep it in my truck in case I hear a gobble at work. I'll have a chat with em in the morning before I head into work.
> 
> One guy even left a note on my truck window asking what it was made out of!!


----------



## SENC

Strut - whenever you get some in, I'd like to get in line for one... I find myself coming back to this thread just to admire it quite often. I like the green.
Henry


----------



## ripjack13

Yeah..I'm aware of that. It was springtime and not very warm over here then. I take good care of it.

Are you casting the blanks now? Or should I get one made up again and send it out to ya?


----------



## ripjack13

Actually I just asked shadetree_1 if he could make up a blank for me. Then, when you are ready, I'll send it to you. 
Hmm..thinking while typing, I could have him send it directly to you. I think. I'd have to ask him. But that's also an option, and it would make the surprise of me not knowing how awesome it really is until I actually get it in my paws.


----------



## myingling

Sweet lookin call,,,Them blanks make great sounding call


----------



## Final Strut

Henry,
Right now my shop is all packed up waiting to get moved to an unknown new location but when I get settled in a month or two I will let you know and I would be happy to make one of these up for you.




SENC said:


> Strut - whenever you get some in, I'd like to get in line for one... I find myself coming back to this thread just to admire it quite often. I like the green.
> Henry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

Marc,
No problem on getting that blank from Shadetree. If you want to go the route of having him send it to me have him shoot me a pm first and I will give him my address because by then it may be different than the one you have (if you still have it). I would love to get that blank in my hands before you and torment you with it a bit. :diablo: 



ripjack13 said:


> Actually I just asked shadetree_1 if he could make up a blank for me. Then, when you are ready, I'll send it to you.
> Hmm..thinking while typing, I could have him send it directly to you. I think. I'd have to ask him. But that's also an option, and it would make the surprise of me not knowing how awesome it really is until I actually get it in my paws.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Thanks! No hurry, though... turkey season is out until next spring!



Final Strut said:


> Henry,
> Right now my shop is all packed up waiting to get moved to an unknown new location but when I get settled in a month or two I will let you know and I would be happy to make one of these up for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SENC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strut - whenever you get some in, I'd like to get in line for one... I find myself coming back to this thread just to admire it quite often. I like the green.
> Henry
Click to expand...


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> Thanks! No hurry, though... turkey season is out until next spring!



You guys only get springtime to hunt? we have a spring & fall season up here ...


----------



## ripjack13

Ah...I actually still have your card. 

I figured I'd go with the source, and stay a repeat buyer, and have you continue to do the turning again as a repeat buyer. Share my wealth, so to speak. 






Final Strut said:


> Marc,
> No problem on getting that blank from Shadetree. If you want to go the route of having him send it to me have him shoot me a pm first and I will give him my address because by then it may be different than the one you have (if you still have it). I would love to get that blank in my hands before you and torment you with it a bit. :diablo:
> 
> 
> 
> ripjack13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I just asked shadetree_1 if he could make up a blank for me. Then, when you are ready, I'll send it to you.
> Hmm..thinking while typing, I could have him send it directly to you. I think. I'd have to ask him. But that's also an option, and it would make the surprise of me not knowing how awesome it really is until I actually get it in my paws.
Click to expand...


----------



## ripjack13

I found this one...finally...now I need to find the other one. ;)


----------



## manbuckwal

Wicked cool looking !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

